#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-12-28
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/28/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<Mad> Can i ask aomething?
<Mad> *something?
